# New shooting range in Mentor?



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Wife said she saw a new range on Hiesley rd. Does anyone know anything about this? She said the sign said ammo as well.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.news-herald.com/general-...starts-new-process-to-bring-gun-range-to-city


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice to know, Thanks. Now if someone would open a nice indoor archery range would even be better.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

try don's archery 305 and Lakeland?? 

30540 Lakeland Blvd
Wickliffe, OH 44092


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Construction of the Mentor range is proceeding well. Updates here, including job posting: http://www.linkedin.com/company/5189438?actionToken=isSponsored%3Dfalse%26distanceFromViewer%3D-1%26aggregationType%3Dnone%26isPublic%3Dtrue%26verbType%3Dlinkedin%3Apost%26activityId%3Dactivity%3A5883159427640496128%26contextId%3DpTbEAz0jeBMQECzoDSsAAA%3D%3D%26isDigested%3Dfalse%26isFolloweeOfPoster%3Dfalse%26actorType%3Dlinkedin%3Acompany%26pageKey%3Dbiz_company_feed_mapper_public%26feedPosition%3D1%26actorId%3Dcompany%3A5189438%26objectId%3D%26rowPosition%3D1%26objectType%3D%26moduleKey%3Dcompany_feed&trk=feed-body-name


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

try don's archery 305 and Lakeland?? 

That store closed a few years ago.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

http://shootpointblank.com/point-blank-cleveland/


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

went out Saturday for the grand opening, not a bad place at all, best part is you can shoot rifle


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Groupon has a coupon for the new Mentor range!

http://www.groupon.com/deals/point-...campaign=39a24416-836d-46ff-b64b-b38b77dad140


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

some crazy rules and regs at the new range, had friend go shooting there and they gave him a hard time, walked in with a small case and ammo can, with a mosin nagant on his shoulder, seems all guns must be in some type of carry case when entering the store, also when he was in the range shooting, you can't swap guns with your friends in "other" stalls, they also check all your ammo you bring inside with you, and range officer watches every move you make! just a little FYI if you plan visit


----------

